# NAPPS to Certify America's Pet Sitters



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Last update: 1:44 p.m. EST Nov. 10, 2008

BOISE, Idaho, Nov 10, 2008 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ --

The National Association of Professional Pet Sitters (NAPPS) has just announced the launching of a new nationwide certification program for the country's professional pet sitters. NAPPS, ( National Association of Professional Pet Sitters) is America's fastest growing nonprofit pet sitting organization The new NAPPS certification program ( National Association of Professional Pet Sitters) provides a state of the art educational course of study regarding pet care, health, nutrition and behavior as well as American Red Cross approved texts covering pet first aid. In addition, the certification program will include a comprehensive course in business management, marketing and operations. The course completion also provides additional benefits such as discounts on liability insurance and inclusion in the NAPPS national pet sitter locator with permission to display the NAPPS certified logo attached with that pet sitter's listing on the locator. 
NAPPS certification acknowledges that the pet sitter is a serious professional who has obtained a very high level of expertise through personal study. The certification program has been created for America's pet sitters by pet sitters and pet advocates who themselves are owners of established pet sitting businesses throughout the nation. These volunteer pet sitters and an advisory committee of pet experts from various fields, who helped develop the NAPPS certification program, are committed to assuring that the pet parents of America have access to a well trained professional to care for the family pets. NAPPS certification indicates that the pet sitter has met specific objective criteria through an online study and testing program. The pet owning public should refer to the important tips on hiring a pet sitter at National Association of Professional Pet Sitters. 
SOURCE National Association of Professional Pet Sitters 
National Association of Professional Pet Sitters

Copyright (C) 2008 PR Newswire. All rights reserved

NAPPS to Certify America's Pet Sitters - MarketWatch


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, we have PSI registration. NARP's is the English version, but they also provide insurance, which is very limited and does not cover pet sitters to tend livestock, or to work overseas. Hence we now have more comprehensive cover and can work in Europe


----------

